# How do I get the stiff out of new bandanas?



## natural granny (Mar 29, 2007)

I've noticed that for over a year, the new bandana hankies I buy for Hubby are really stiff and no matter what I've tried I can't get them to soften up. I've soaked them in various liquids (vinegar, fabric softener, salt water, etc..) washed them repeatedly, anything I thought might take the stiff out, with no luck. As we edge toward cold weather, I'm thinking his old hankies may be softer, but some of them are getting thread bare and the new ones just aren't going to work for him. Suggestion anyone?


----------

